# DTG I need Help - Is there any DTG's that print white besides T-Jet?



## NoEffort (Jan 2, 2008)

_I'm Kinda new to this world. Is there any DTG's that print white besides T-Jet?_


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: DTG I need Help*

Kornit, Flexi Jet, DTG Kiosk (and DTG HM1) are a few of the other DTG printers that print white that I know of.

:welcome:


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey No Effort;
I've got the DTG Kiosk with white ink. It seemed to be a long learning curve with the pre-treatment and the white ink but now we feel to have it under control. Of course until they feel free to change white ink or to change the pre-treatment.


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

[quoe=jppurdon;218299]Hey No Effort;
I've got the DTG Kiosk with white ink. It seemed to be a long learning curve with the pre-treatment and the white ink but now we feel to have it under control. Of course until they feel free to change white ink or to change the pre-treatment.[/quote]

Sir,Can you state the "LEARNING CURVE" w/ pre-treatment (+ white ink,etc.) here so that future DTG-kiosk buyer.
or is it by "per machine and buyer" experience curve?I mean, buy the machine first and know it all by experience?

Thanks!

edwin
burbank,ca


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Rodney is right, You have the flexi-jet, the t-jet and the kiosk and Hm1 for the small machines that print white. Then their are the slightly larger models which include the Blazer and the Eclipse, then the larger machine which is the Kornit.
I am sure I am missing one or two but I am sure someone else will post if they think of any I missed.

As far as the learning curve, It is more about learning to apply the proper pretreatment and learning proper maintenance. Those two things will effect your results more than anything, then there is learning the rip software that you will need to learn to get the best print results. It is definately more hands on training but most companies offer free training with their machines and I can say from experience that even then there will be things you find you didnt learn at the training although they are pretty good at covering most things. 

Hope this helps to answer some of your questions.


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks! yes you're right ,we will still experience some problem/s even if we attend the training.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

thrivers said:


> thanks! yes you're right ,we will still experience some problem/s even if we attend the training.


Yeah, I think it's impossible to not run into problems. But as long as you're accepting of that fact you will do much better than some users out there who think that they will have NO problems whatsoever. 

You are dealing with a "precision" instrument, and it's subject to headclogs and things if mis-treated. So that's good to be aware that you're going to run into snags here and there.

When I started out they told me (U.S. Screen) that I'd lose abour 30 shirts. And if I lost more than that to call them.

So far to date (almost 9 months later) I have lost maybe a total of 40-50 shirts. And that's after doing multiple runs at 200 shirts, 50 shirts, 10 shirts, and single run orders at a time.

So be cheap on the first case of shirts you buy, then get nicer stuff!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree I think that is the main thing to not go in thinking you are going to be printing perfect right off. As long as you understand that you have to learn as you go you will be alright. The most complaints I hear are about people who did not expect to have to do maintenance and take the time to learn the machines and then be upset when it wasnt as easy as printing like a regular printer connected to their computer.


----------



## Heidi Jansen (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, the Greek's have a machine, can find out for you. Then google DTG, owened by Austrialans and machine is made by Japan. China also makes a machine now, not recommended. Best on the market is DTG themselves. They made the original T-Jet and T-Jet2. American's took it over and made the disasterous T-Jet 3. DTG has continued with Australian company and improved on the T-Jet 2, but is now called DTG.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> Rodney is right, You have the flexi-jet, the t-jet and the kiosk and Hm1 for the small machines that print white. Then their are the slightly larger models which include the Blazer and the Eclipse, then the larger machine which is the Kornit


.

I would like to clarify this statement: 
The Flexi-Jet and the Blazer are the two larger machines capable of printing up to 17" wide. 
The smaller models T-Jet,1,2,3 and Kiosk, HM1, Eclipse are all 13" wide models.

Mark


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Mark,
are the platens 15" wide? On the Flexi website it says the max print area is 15" x 50"

Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that clarification Mark  I knew someone who knew more about all of the different models would come and fix my statement hehe. Thanks again for the help to the poster.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> Hi Mark,
> are the platens 15" wide? On the Flexi website it says the max print area is 15" x 50"


Right, the individual platens are 15 X 20 ", but the printer can print 17" wide if you needed to do so.

With the Flexi-L model the maximum print area is 17" wide x 50" long.

Mark


----------



## Shane_G (Jan 22, 2008)

adawg2252 said:


> Yeah, I think it's impossible to not run into problems. But as long as you're accepting of that fact you will do much better than some users out there who think that they will have NO problems whatsoever.
> 
> You are dealing with a "precision" instrument, and it's subject to headclogs and things if mis-treated. So that's good to be aware that you're going to run into snags here and there.
> 
> ...


Which machine do you have?


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the DTG Kiosk printer. It prints has the capabilitie to print white for dark colored shirts. I haven't gotten into that part yet. Seems for the most part people I deal with are happy with the white shirts, so why have the added expense and headaches. The learning curve was very short. I lost maybe 20 shirts and it was my error not the printer. Just some that i can remember were putting shirt in neck side first, words spelled wrong, wrong size of print from not setting page size, which all could have been avoided had a taken a few minutes to double check. good luck, and hope this helps. Karen


----------



## NoEffort (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all, you gave me far more information than I was looking for and I absorbed every word of it. Thank you

Real art comes with NoEffort


----------

